# Homemade Fly Sprays



## jdw (Mar 17, 2011)

NO ONE knows about this? I am surprised.....


----------



## horsecrazy84 (Mar 20, 2011)

Yes, it is safe. I make a fly spray using quite a bit of pine-sol, the orange scent works best, mixed with water and a bit of Avon OFF lotion. I'll fill the bottle with water about half way, add about 1 cup or so of the PineSol and just a good squeeze of the OFF. Shake really well. I used to use just pine sol and water and it would knock off flies and kill them but it never lasted anywhere near 4 hours. Then I tried the OFF added to it and had better, longer lasting results. It didn't irritate my horses or make them feel sticky at all. The only store bought fly sprays I've ever had any luck with was TriTech 14, which is way too expensive now:-x and Wipe.

Wanted to add that I've never tried that recipe you posted, but I've also had pretty good luck with spraying apple cider vinegar or plain white vinegar. It actually makes the coat shiny so I used it while I was showing. I diluted it with just a little water. It lasted for the whole show, so that may work better than the Pine Sol


----------



## jdw (Mar 17, 2011)

Thank you so much for commenting. I really appreciate it and will use it!! (That recipe I posted was not mine, and I have NOT tried it.)


----------



## RATHER BE RIDING (Dec 7, 2010)

I have tried a few homemade remedies, but I have not found anything that lasts. I have never tried Pine Sol, but I have tried others that included vinegar. They smell horrible! They did not work well enough to put up with the smell. Maybe some people like the smell of vinegar, but I couldn't hack it. 

If someone could come up with a formula that really worked, they could make a fortune!


----------

